# TiVo Bolt cannot Swap Tunners / LiveTv



## luker20 (Apr 10, 2009)

This only started about 2 weeks ago. But I cannot Swap/LiveTv to the other tuners on this bolt. Not sure if it is a Software problem or not. 
I have force updated the software, Rebooted several times, Reprogramed Harmony One Remote, even tried original remote and that doesn't even work. Cable card is is working correctly all streams available and locked on cable signals, records multiple programs at the same time no problem.
Software Version: 20.5.9RC15
Didn't see any threads on the Bolt Turnner Swap


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

luker20 said:


> This only started about 2 weeks ago. But I cannot Swap/LiveTv to the other tuners on this bolt. Not sure if it is a Software problem or not.
> I have force updated the software, Rebooted several times, Reprogramed Harmony One Remote, even tried original remote and that doesn't even work. Cable card is is working correctly all streams available and locked on cable signals, records multiple programs at the same time no problem.
> Software Version: 20.5.9RC15
> Didn't see any threads on the Bolt Turnner Swap


Can you switch tuners via the "Info" display?


----------



## luker20 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes I can, No issue


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Swapping is working fine for me, both swapping back and forth between the last two tuners used with the ENTER button and rotating through all four tuners using the LIVE TV button. I'm running 20.5.9.RC15.


----------



## luker20 (Apr 10, 2009)

I can Swap the two tuners using the ENTER/LAST button as U can, but live tv button doesn't work at all and cannot go thru the 4 turners, it's really weird.You would think at least the original remote would work, but it dose not as well.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Hm, works here and we're also at 20.5.9.RC15 Have you tried taking the batteries out of the remote, wait 10 sec, put back in and see if it comes back?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

luker20 said:


> I can Swap the two tuners using the ENTER/LAST button as U can, but live tv button doesn't work at all and cannot go thru the 4 turners, it's really weird.You would think at least the original remote would work, but it dose not as well.


Does the "Info" button not work or are you just unable to navigate on that display?


----------



## luker20 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes the info button works, and navigation is fine no problem also tried 2 different remotes original and harmony one, did the batteries in out on original remote, No Glory


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> Does the "Info" button not work or are you just unable to navigate on that display?


Perhaps he prefers scrolling through the tuners using LIVE TV. In any case it should work.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

luker20 said:


> Yes the info button works, and navigation is fine no problem also tried 2 different remotes original and harmony one, did the batteries in out on original remote, No Glory


Yeah, sorry I missed your post where you said it worked fine.

So nothing happens when you hit the "Live TV" button?


----------



## luker20 (Apr 10, 2009)

Right, I have tried everything I can think of or all the functions of the TiVo and they work with no problem it's just that live tv doesn't work, u hit it and the banner pops up and goes no where. If it was one remote, ok I could understand but same issue on two different remotes is just weird. 
It's all ways worked and never had a issue from my series 3 to premiere and the bolt, and to me it was always the easiest way to swap tunners and let it do its 30min record on channels that I choose and could just swap too and rewind if I wanted too, its just something that I use all the time so I noticed it right away.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

I feel your frustration. Have you called Tivo support?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Did you perform a soft reboot or a hard one? (menus vs plug)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

luker20 said:


> This only started about 2 weeks ago. But I cannot Swap/LiveTv to the other tuners on this bolt. Not sure if it is a Software problem or not.
> I have force updated the software, Rebooted several times, Reprogramed Harmony One Remote, even tried original remote and that doesn't even work. Cable card is is working correctly all streams available and locked on cable signals, records multiple programs at the same time no problem.
> Software Version: 20.5.9RC15
> Didn't see any threads on the Bolt Turnner Swap


What happens when you hit the live tv button? Does the guide show up? This can happen when using a universal remote issuing the old guide on commands. Usually hitting the TiVo and then the proper live tv button will fix it.


----------



## luker20 (Apr 10, 2009)

rainwater said:


> What happens when you hit the live tv button? Does the guide show up? This can happen when using a universal remote issuing the old guide on commands. Usually hitting the TiVo and then the proper live tv button will fix it.


Yes to everyone's question. Did a Soft and Hard Reboot several times, Tried the remote control tivo/ live tv sequence, still nothing. When you press the LiveTv button the banner just shows up with program info and channel number etc. like normal. 
Happens with Original Remote and Universal


----------



## luker20 (Apr 10, 2009)

First of all Thanks to everyone's suggestions. I believe the issue has been resolved, and I can't believe what it was. 
After all of the reboots, updates, remote controls, it has resolved it's self by 
Power Cycling the TUNNING ADAPTER! I still don't believe it. I unplugged tunning adapter for about 5 min, let the bolt show u a message that the tunning adapter has disconnected, plugged it back in let it sync and presto. I can only assume because the TA tells what frequency to tune that maybe the communication by USB to the bolt maybe froze/locked up? Crazy...
Thanks Again


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Make sure you use the upper USB port for your tuning adapter. I saw this article, see the workaround tab.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Known_Issue_Bug/BOLT-Reboot-when-plugging-in-tuning-adapter-USB


----------



## luker20 (Apr 10, 2009)

TivoJD said:


> Make sure you use the upper USB port for your tuning adapter. I saw this article, see the workaround tab.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Known_Issue_Bug/BOLT-Reboot-when-plugging-in-tuning-adapter-USB


Awesome you are exactly right! It was in bottom until I did the reboot of the tuning adapter I decided to move to the top usb and have had no issues since.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm having the exact same issue, but there is no tuning adapter. Just OTA tuners. Enter/Last will step through tuners.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Welshdog said:


> I'm having the exact same issue, but there is no tuning adapter. Just OTA tuners. Enter/Last will step through tuners.


Enter/Last should toggle between the two most recent tuners.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Welshdog said:


> I'm having the exact same issue, but there is no tuning adapter. Just OTA tuners. Enter/Last will step through tuners.


Check the following post and link in that post. You have either used an old TiVo remote with your Bolt or a universal remote that is sending the old code. Reboot the Bolt to fix it and don't use the old remote or reprogram the universal to send the newer code if possible.

Live TV button does not switch tuners.

Scott


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Check the following post and link in that post. You have either used an old TiVo remote with your Bolt or a universal remote that is sending the old code. Reboot the Bolt to fix it and don't use the old remote or reprogram the universal to send the newer code if possible.
> 
> Live TV button does not switch tuners.
> 
> Scott


Thanks, that fixed the Live TV issue.

Now I have a different issue with the Harmony One remote, when set to the Bolt activity, controlling both the Bolt and the Roamio Pro. The remotes are properly set up and on different codes. I deleted both activities and devices from the Harmony app and even when recreated, the Bolt activity still controls both Tivos. Gonna sleep on it and try again tomorrow.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Are you certain that the *TiVos* are set to the two different codes?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Welshdog said:


> Thanks, that fixed the Live TV issue.
> 
> Now I have a different issue with the Harmony One remote, when set to the Bolt activity, controlling both the Bolt and the Roamio Pro. The remotes are properly set up and on different codes. I deleted both activities and devices from the Harmony app and even when recreated, the Bolt activity still controls both Tivos. Gonna sleep on it and try again tomorrow.


The Harmony One remote is using the default remote address of 0 which controls all TiVo. You need to configure each TiVo for a different remote address (1-9) and then configure the Harmony One remote correctly for each. Not sure how to configure the Harmony Remote but the following tells you how to do this with the TiVo remotes so I'd start there.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Controlling-2-TiVo-DVRs-with-Separate-Remotes

Scott


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> Are you certain that the *TiVos* are set to the two different codes?


Oh yes. Been to this rodeo many times over the last 10 years. The separate remotes only control their designated Tivos - no cross pollination.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> The Harmony One remote is using the default remote address of 0 which controls all TiVo. You need to configure each TiVo for a different remote address (1-9) and then configure the Harmony One remote correctly for each. Not sure how to configure the Harmony Remote but the following tells you how to do this with the TiVo remotes so I'd start there.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Controlling-2-TiVo-DVRs-with-Separate-Remotes
> 
> Scott


I assumed that was the case. Interestingly it only was using 0 for one activity, the other activity behaved correctly.

I did find the solution this afternoon. I had to delete both devices and both activities from the Harmony setup app. Then sync the Harmony to purge them from the remote itself. I then added the devices and created new activities. Everything is working now. Not sure how this happened and this is the first time the harmony has ever done this in many, many years of use. Anyway all is good now.


----------

